# african dwarf frog and ... what fish?



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

I was thinking of getting some of these little guys, and housing them with a few fish maybe?

I was thinking one male betta?
Or a few male guppies?

Any other ideas?

What about some shrimp or oto/cory catfish?

Thanks! :notworthy:


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

i posted this in the fish keeping section but no help there lol so i'm gonna try here if thats ok? they are amphibians after all!


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

hmmm difficult!! i wouldnt recommend it unless you have a fantastic filter.
toxins from the frog could possibly poison your fish otherwise.
im not sure on wether the frog might decide your fish are tasty either as thats been known to happen when fish and frogs are mixed.


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

well my lfs has them in with male guppies and other fish, cant remember what others lol and they were all doing fine


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

I used to keep these (a long time ago) with cardinal tetras otocinclus and soem corydoras cats. They got along just fien. used to share the blood worms and occassionally eat pellet food. 

I'm assuming that you mean Hymenochirus and not Xenopus. Those guys are a big no with anything else.


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

yeah i mean Hymenochirus lol

although i do want 3 Xenopus lol just in a different tank


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Peaceful, slow moving fish work well. Having a male Betta, really limits the amount of fish to a near minimum. Guppies, Swordtails, neon tetras ect, work really well. A good mix is, 

African Dwarf Frogs,
Male guppy
Female_ guppies_
Shrimp (any kind)
Corydoras(sp)

The reason of females, and male guppies, is becuase they will breed, and fry, will make a nice change in the ADF's Diet every now and then.

you'll need an 15 (ish) gallon tank for that set-up, but it makes a nice, interesting community!:2thumb:


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

jakeelvin123 said:


> Peaceful, slow moving fish work well. Having a male Betta, really limits the amount of fish to a near minimum. Guppies, Swordtails, neon tetras ect, work really well. A good mix is,
> 
> African Dwarf Frogs,
> Male guppy
> ...


I'd go with that, sounds good. Get a nicely planted aquarium. like the idea of shrimp.

I can feel a project coming on

Know any suppliers of ADF

[And it'll distract me from just having one of my teeth pulled :| ]


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

well my lfs has just got a load of them in lol

ooh yeah i like the idea of having the guppy fry to give variety to the frogs diet lol
and yay i love corydoras catfish - they're so cute!
and shrimp - i've always wanted them! - cherry shrimp ok d'ya think?

i'll have to look for a tank now!


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

Love Corydoras esp the one that looks like a skunk (schultzei). 

Not much up on shrimps. The last lot I had were transparent and like prawns.

But deffo got a new project.

What size tank do you reckon??


----------



## ip3kid (May 21, 2008)

blackbat67 said:


> well my lfs has just got a load of them in lol
> and shrimp - i've always wanted them! - cherry shrimp ok d'ya think?


 ye cherry shrimp are fine


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

i love albino cory


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

How about, in a 10gallon, the following:

5/6ish African Dwarf Frogs
1 Male Betta
6 Neon Tetra
4 Corydoras
and a few shrimp

?

If not then I'll have to buy a new tank lol and swap the betta for some guppies :2thumb:

thanx! :notworthy:


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm tempted by 5 or 6 frogs and some corys. and a small herd of shrimp.

OK where do we get them from??


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

Just checked out AquaticEssentials site. Cherries look cool. I think well planted should keep everyone happy.


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

haha i'm lucky my lfs has em all


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

How about, in a 10gallon, the following:

5/6ish African Dwarf Frogs
1 Male Betta
6 Neon Tetra
4 Corydoras
and a few shrimp

?

If not then I'll have to buy a new tank lol and swap the betta for some guppies :2thumb:

thanx! :notworthy:


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

Cory's are sharp :O

Have to be carful when catching them for customers!

We have to be carful about keeping the frogs together aswell, as the larger ones seem to try and eat all the smaller ones :O

We keep ours in with cory's and platy's i think 

Oh and I think theres a shrimp who escaped through the filter from the tank next to it, so i think they are ok with shrimp


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah, Bettas are good like i stated, but some dont like any compnay, some do.A betta that hates company WILL kill your adf's so i dont take the risk.

Or,

Adf's
Platies
Neon tetras
penquin tetras
corydoras and shrimp: victory:


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

any other ideas? lol


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

night-time bump!


----------



## captaincarot (Mar 20, 2008)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> hmmm difficult!! i wouldnt recommend it unless you have a fantastic filter.
> toxins from the frog could possibly poison your fish otherwise.
> im not sure on wether the frog might decide your fish are tasty either as thats been known to happen when fish and frogs are mixed.


 
which is exactly why mine are doing fine in a tank with clown loaches. 2 kinds of tetras, 2 species of corry, and sucking loaches. plus dwarf clawed frogs are widely recognised as ideal tankmates for a community tank of small fish species within the industry.

keep the filter well serviced water change regularly and you will have no problems at all with these.


oh and make sure it's really heavily planted.

if they are african clawed frogs howerver. not dwarf you've got an entirely different prospect. and everything in the tank is gonna end up as frog food if it can get it in it's mouth.
i really do wish people would stop this hystyerical/ dogmatic/ intellect devoid reaction to housing anything pther than one specie in a tank it is unbelievably tiresome.


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Yeah Hymenochirus & Pseudhymenochirus can do well in a community fish tank. Personally if I were setting up a community aquarium for them I'd look for plants & fish species originating from the same area as the frogs: Freshwater fish of Cameroon
List of Freshwater Fishes for Congo
Freshwater fish of Nigeria


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

My thought exactly.

Get it nicely planted up. should look great. They really are good little frogs.

What sort of plants?? Anubias is all i can think of at the moment


----------



## captaincarot (Mar 20, 2008)

mine are in with loads of java fern on bog wood, java fern in the sand and loam substrate vallisneria and a couple of lillies


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

What is the loam substrate. Is it stuff you can buy for aquariums?

Just any sort of tropical lillies.

It sounds ideal.

Any pics.


----------



## captaincarot (Mar 20, 2008)

Axel01 said:


> What is the loam substrate. Is it stuff you can buy for aquariums?
> 
> Just any sort of tropical lillies.
> 
> ...


 
there is a pond compost that you can get from garden centers, which is almost entirely loam. i have a layer of this, covered by a layer of aquarium sand, which the plants are planted into, because the loam is heavier than the sand it stays on the bottom and doesn't mix.

the lillies are the ones you find in aquarium shops.


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

captaincarot said:


> there is a pond compost that you can get from garden centers, which is almost entirely loam. i have a layer of this, covered by a layer of aquarium sand, which the plants are planted into, because the loam is heavier than the sand it stays on the bottom and doesn't mix.
> 
> the lillies are the ones you find in aquarium shops.


Cheers

spotted some of the stuff in my local plant shop. I was a bit nervy about the idea of using house-plant stuff. cos it's very nutrient rich and would feed the algae faster than my plants.

How bigs the aquarium?


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

ok then, so how many of the following could i have in a 25/30 litre or 50 litre aquarium?

ADFs
guppies
neon tetra
cory

or i may just have the ADFs in a small tank on their own lol and have another for the fish


----------



## captaincarot (Mar 20, 2008)

Axel01 said:


> Cheers
> 
> spotted some of the stuff in my local plant shop. I was a bit nervy about the idea of using house-plant stuff. cos it's very nutrient rich and would feed the algae faster than my plants.
> 
> How bigs the aquarium?


4 foot


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

ok then, so how many of the following could i have in a 25/30 litre or 50 litre aquarium?

ADFs
guppies
neon tetra
cory

or i may just have the ADFs in a small tank on their own lol and have another for the fish 

ideas?


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

bump? come on, someone must have an idea!!


----------

